# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  my journey to my first show in 4 months

## SOL!D5NAK3

hi all guys and girls. starting tomorrow i will do my prep for my first show in 16 weeks. it is a classic show i intend to do and maybe a physique show. i do not need a lot of mass i need to be 78kg for my class. 

1st month : my diet is 6 low carb days and 1 high carb with no gear except albuterol. high pro every day and med fat on low carb days. i have done 3 cuts with success in the past years with no gear. first month is more like a prime for gear use 12 weeks or 10 weeks out (depends on the date of the show). i just have finished my pct from a short burst cycle which was a great cycle for me so no gear at least for a month or 45 days. 

2nd month (12 weeks out ) : gonna continue the 6 low and 1 high carb cycling but with gear. i don't trust ugls here so my gear is simple and rather old school but i'm gonna use it for muscle sparing mostly and fullness. 

3rd month (8 weeks out) : gonna do 1 high carb day every other week so it going to be 13 low carbs and 1 high carb 

4th month (4 weeks out): no high carbs except for the carb loading 2 days before the show or day of the show 

water : lots of water (i don't count but my pee is white) until 12 hours before the show
calories : i don't count calories i do them with my eyes they have worked so far. 
gear :
test e 1000mg weekly for 4 weeks and then 500 mg weekly till the day of the show
deca 300 mg weekly for 10 weeks
adrol 100mg daily (150mg first week) for 4 weeks and then 50mg 1 week out of the show
hcg 500 iu weekly form the start until pct
prami 0.18 mg daily from start until last day of pct
letro 0.5mg e3d and then 2.5 mg last week 
t3 50mcg daily for 12 weeks (ramping up if needed depends on my shape 100mcg max) 
albuterol usage depends on my shape too but if needed 12-16 mg one week on on week off (8 weeks out)
dyazide (triamtrene) if needed depends on my shape
udca 600 mg daily for 4 weeks

standard nolva+clomid pct 2 weeks after last shot of test e 

the gear is ph grade i wish there was more gear available here but there is not. 

i know the gear is not enough and there is no sign of hgh, yes i can't afford it and it is my first show i just want to gain experience.

as of today i am 80-81 kgs with 10-12% bf. height : 174 age:23 any comment is appreciated.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Are those today's pictures too ?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Are those today's pictures too ?


No , those pics are from my last cycle which i was 78 kg . I was not on a diet for 1 month and gained fat these past weeks i'm now sitting at 80-81 kgs

----------


## MR-FQ320

Bro, I don't know how you react with carbs and/or food, gear or anything, you seem to offer good well informed advice to others so I can only assume you know what your doing; but I would question the lack of carbs and starring at only 81kg, dieting so hard for that long won't leave much left at all IMO

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Bro, I don't know how you react with carbs and/or food, gear or anything, you seem to offer good well informed advice to others so I can only assume you know what your doing; but I would question the lack of carbs and starring at only 81kg, dieting so hard for that long won't leave much left at all IMO


the purpose of this thread is to hear other people's advice. i was thinking about that too i think. i know i am not big but this is my first show after just 2 cycles. i dunno if it is my body or in general but if i eat lots of protein and med fat with low carbs i lose fat and little to nothing muscle. i am one of those guys who gain fat fast, i have friends who eats a ton and no change what so ever but me no. i find this as an advantage in diet.

i think i will be 75-74kg for the day of the show(5%bf). i heard conditioning is everything.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Well, you know your body better than anybody else, if thats your plan then go for it and good luck. Personally i like the numbers game, the science behind it and how those numbers directly effect what i see in the mirror, im still playing with macros and carbs now and a small difference in carbs can make a huge difference in the mirror, but at least i have a measurement to go by, just my thoughts :-) I wish id have entered competitions earlier, its dam sure way of learning and growing quicker, learn from your experiences. Yes i think a better conditioned guy will win over a larger smoother guy.

----------


## bignath4607

Congrats on getting in such good shape and i wish you the best for contest i was hoping to compete soon but had a few set backs so gonna strive for the august rounds keep doing what your doing as by your pics its working just remember its ok to take advice but what works for one dont work for another im like you as i seem to gain fat easily which grips my sh1t as i barely take on any sugar anyhow best of luck

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Congrats on getting in such good shape and i wish you the best for contest i was hoping to compete soon but had a few set backs so gonna strive for the august rounds keep doing what your doing as by your pics its working just remember its ok to take advice but what works for one dont work for another im like you as i seem to gain fat easily which grips my sh1t as i barely take on any sugar anyhow best of luck Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Thanks for the motivation .

I'm gonna have 2 high carbs a week for now until the use of gear . I'm not FAT so i decided to diet slowly . There should be a rule of thumb for the length of diet before cycle , i just don't know it yet.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks for the motivation . I'm gonna have 2 high carbs a week for now until the use of gear . I'm not FAT so i decided to diet slowly . There should be a rule of thumb for the length of diet before cycle , i just don't know it yet.


Xxl Mike competes and I hope he chimes in. 

I think the rule is to know how you respond. I used to take weight off quicker. Now it's a stubborn mess. 

You should do well just because you are planned so far in advance and can make necessary adjustments. Good luck with your training!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

There is no rule of thumb, it all individual adn that why people hire trainer to adjust things as one move closer to the show, i will have a look at this thread tomorrow as i have run out of time for today, its been one of those crazy days...i will give you my input sometime later on tomorrow...

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Thank you gymrat an you mike . Actually i'm not worried about my diet and training , i worry about my aas arsenal , i simply do not trust ugls and black market here so i have no tren or winny or mast . 
Ph grade var and hgh is too expensive, i don't want to spend too much money cuz if i lose that would be terrible but i have faith. I have seen some guys who compete with terrible conditioning and i want to focus on that. I can not grow into the show because of my arsenal , i just wanna use gear to not lose muscle.

----------


## Metalject

If you're in Iran you should have fairly easy access to a lot of gear items. Well, maybe not easy but it's definitely there. One of the best manufactures in the world (at least I think so) of Tren and Masteron is in neighboring Turkey. 

As far as the plan, plans are good, but knowing when to skew off of them and adjust is the most important part. A lot of guys cannot do this. They make a plan and stick to it as they planned it out 4 months prior even though adjustments to the plan should have been made weeks or even months ago. That's the hardest part about prep. As Mike said, you need a second set of eyes because you're will always lie to you.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Good luck bro !

----------


## mind&muscle

What do a lot of these physique guys cycle im trying to get into physique I wanna no what I'm up against

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

i'm doing 3 full body routines per week for now (up until 12 weeks out ) cuz i don't want to lose much before starting gear and it is some kind of resting before the main 12 weeks prep, keeping the chances of injuries at a minimum.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

I'm gonna start using gear this friday 
Some pics . Flat , small , hungry . Cuz of the last month diet with no gear 
I hope that i can grow with gear . I'm 77 kg right now , damn it i won't go on a diet without gear from now on

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

i started gear this morning, already feeling great. it's all in the head baby.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> i started gear this morning, already feeling great. it's all in the head baby.


Are you gonna refeed first ? Then continue leaning out ? How many weeks out ?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Are you gonna refeed first ? Then continue leaning out ? How many weeks out ?


Yes , i'm doing 3 high carbs this week as a refeed . 12 weeks out

----------


## davidtheman100

You look pretty good and i agree with FQ that i've seen you post some good advice around here... but to say you won't diet again without gear is kind of a ridiculous thing to hear?? IMO especially at your age where the test is pumping and your GH production is still in tact the ability to do a slow, effective muscle-sparing cut is absolutely a possibility... Don't sell yourself short of being able to accomplish such things and don't let your mind psychologically get dependent on cutting on gear.. It's evident that bodybuilding is not your LIFE and that you have other things in your world that make you happy and have other priorities.. So with that being said you still look good and i still wish you luck in your show and moving forward  :Smilie:

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> You look pretty good and i agree with FQ that i've seen you post some good advice around here... but to say you won't diet again without gear is kind of a ridiculous thing to hear?? IMO especially at your age where the test is pumping and your GH production is still in tact the ability to do a slow, effective muscle-sparing cut is absolutely a possibility... Don't sell yourself short of being able to accomplish such things and don't let your mind psychologically get dependent on cutting on gear.. It's evident that bodybuilding is not your LIFE and that you have other things in your world that make you happy and have other priorities.. So with that being said you still look good and i still wish you luck in your show and moving forward


 yes that is true, i said that cuz of the frustration of being flat all the time , on a diet with no gear you feel like there is nothing inside , seems like something is eating all the muscle and feeling weak. But that is really overrated i think , you can get back that fullness with a carb load and a refeed . Thank you for the kind words

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Gained almost 2kgs with gear, yea it's water but i'm full and pumps are awesome. I'm gonna do drop sets from next week . I'm just worried , i dunno if i can reach the desirable bf i want, cuz this is my first time. I dunno if it's ok to increase the t3 dosage

----------


## Metalject

Not saying this to be a dick...if you worry about fullness and pumps you will not reach the level of body fat you're wanting.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Gained almost 2kgs with gear, yea it's water but i'm full and pumps are awesome. I'm gonna do drop sets from next week . I'm just worried , i dunno if i can reach the desirable bf i want, cuz this is my first time. I dunno if it's ok to increase the t3 dosage


 Increase t3 ??? Why ? I don't like t3, flattens muscles, screws with diet numbers. So I don't think your muscles are as full as they can be while you are on t3.

----------


## Metalject

> Increase t3 ??? Why ? I don't like t3, flattens muscles, screws with diet numbers. So I don't think your muscles are as full as they can be while you are on t3.


And this matters because?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> And this matters because?


 he's talking about increasing t3 but yet complaining his muscles are flat. I gave my experienced opinion on t3. What he does with that advice is up to him.

----------


## Metalject

> he's talking about increasing t3 but yet complaining his muscles are flat. I gave my experienced opinion on t3. What he does with that advice is up to him.


I understand. But his primary goal is to get leaner so he's ready for his show, getting to a low enough level of body fat. My point was that how full he is right now doesn't matter. He can be flat as a pancake and that doesn't hurt a thing. The only thing that matters is if he's losing the fat he needs to lose. And once he's in the shape he needs to be in, then he can worry about how full he looks so as long as that doesn't sacrifice conditioning for his show. 

If my question to you sounded ass like, it wasn't intentional.

----------


## MR-FQ320

I think the confusion was on my part, I couldn't understand if he was now filling out now the gear has started, but he continues to cut ?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Not saying this to be a dick...if you worry about fullness and pumps you will not reach the level of body fat you're wanting.


i was just happy cuz the pumps were really good cuz with dieting and no gear i kinda miss them in the past month.




> Increase t3 ??? Why ? I don't like t3, flattens muscles, screws with diet numbers. So I don't think your muscles are as full as they can be while you are on t3.


metal is right, it dose not matter , i can fill em up those last days.
--



> I couldn't understand if he was now filling out now the gear has started, but he continues to cut ?


yes i did that, from now on straight cutting.

i think adrol is responsible for the great pumps cuz, i'm on a keto diet so almost no carbs and you don't expect good pumps when doing keto at least not in the first week. i really love them.

btw i increased the t3 dosage to 75mcg. it's not bad, for now maybe but i'm sweating like a fat bitch and i'm hot all the time.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Ok bro, it's your show, good luck

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

11 weeks out.

today is my refeed day, weighing 78kg and bf below 10%. doing drop sets, i have a minor injury in my right shoulder (deltoid muscle not tendons) i feel it when i train my chest . i really wish that i had tren in my arsenal but so far so good, i think i'm just small.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> 11 weeks out. today is my refeed day, weighing 78kg and bf below 10%. doing drop sets, i have a minor injury in my right shoulder (deltoid muscle not tendons) i feel it when i train my chest . i really wish that i had tren in my arsenal but so far so good, i think i'm just small.


What class are you entering ?

----------


## davidtheman100

> 11 weeks out.
> 
> today is my refeed day, weighing 78kg and bf below 10%. doing drop sets, i have a minor injury in my right shoulder (deltoid muscle not tendons) i feel it when i train my chest . i really wish that i had tren in my arsenal but so far so good, i think i'm just small.


Wow that's def interesting that you're going into the show without tren .. IMO i think younger guys can get away with it because their natural GH is pretty high and metabolism is faster so when it's not at the pro level if you're dialed in you can get just as lean but have to work a little harder to get that lean... Still interesting you def woulda spared a bit more muscle during prep but i think you'll be just fine

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> And this matters because?



LOL, its contest prep, if you want full muscle bellies, i think they cal it off season and slin use... :-)

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Disagree....i did number of shows if not all without tren and did just fine...does it help - yes, is it necessary - NO!




> Wow that's def interesting that you're going into the show without tren.. IMO i think younger guys can get away with it because their natural GH is pretty high and metabolism is faster so when it's not at the pro level if you're dialed in you can get just as lean but have to work a little harder to get that lean... Still interesting you def woulda spared a bit more muscle during prep but i think you'll be just fine

----------


## MR-FQ320

> LOL, its contest prep, if you want full muscle bellies, i think they cal it off season and slin use... :-)


Thank you for reiterating my point.

----------


## SonofBragi25

Subscribing to this. I'm interested in physique shows and there seems to be some pretty knowledgeable guys in here already. Good luck bro.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> What class are you entering ?


we call it 3rd height class (171-175cm) you can not be heavier than 78kg for qualification. 
--



> Wow that's def interesting that you're going into the show without tren .. IMO i think younger guys can get away with it because their natural GH is pretty high and metabolism is faster so when it's not at the pro level if you're dialed in you can get just as lean but have to work a little harder to get that lean... Still interesting you def woulda spared a bit more muscle during prep but i think you'll be just fine


i'd really like to try tren someday.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> we call it 3rd height class (171-175cm) you can not be heavier than 78kg for qualification. -- i'd really like to try tren someday.


So it's height and weight ? Jeez, that's really going to stifle the competition , is it bodybuilding ? Or physique ? I don't get it. . What happens if your over weight ? Next class ?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> So it's height and weight ? Jeez, that's really going to stifle the competition , is it bodybuilding ? Or physique ? I don't get it. . What happens if your over weight ? Next class ?


It's a classic show, body classic . It is between physique and bb , but maybe i'll do a physique show cuz i am a little small , it depends on my shape in 2 months. But i really like classics cuz of the poses.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

I'm still roughly 78kg , i'm getting leaner and more vascular, not big ass veins , but some of them were non existent . I'm flattt and i don't like it. I'm gonna take some pics soon in a week or so.

----------


## NACH3

> I'm still roughly 78kg , i'm getting leaner and more vascular, not big ass veins , but some of them were non existent . I'm flattt and i don't like it. I'm gonna take some pics soon in a week or so.


Been following SOL!5NAK3... I can't do comps(as my ROM is non existant for posing) but still want to diet down as if I was going into a show!!! 

Best of luck, and how did the you like the frontloading of test e at a Gram?? I'm thinking of short burst cycling after my next... 

And I agree you can be as flat as you want at say 6 wks out?! What's you take on how long until your gonna start to fill out - once you've list the fat you've needed then start filling out more(slowly up to show)??

----------


## Joco71

Hey good luck following your progress!!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Been following SOL!5NAK3... I can't do comps(as my ROM is non existant for posing) but still want to diet down as if I was going into a show!!! Best of luck, and how did the you like the frontloading of test e at a Gram?? I'm thinking of short burst cycling after my next... And I agree you can be as flat as you want at say 6 wks out?! What's you take on how long until your gonna start to fill out - once you've list the fat you've needed then start filling out more(slowly up to show)??


Short burst is awesome, the long esters will kick in more quickly than a normal dose. For filling out it depends on the shape, but whoever tried filling out recently i mean those i've been following they have failed and they are saying conditioning is the number 1 factor , and it's my first time and i really don't know anything about filling out . Maybe metal or mike could shed some light on the matter

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Did a refeed again today and still at 78kg but it's going down . I did eat a lot of cake today cuz of my birthday (it was a week ago) 

I took some pics , flat and no pump in the pics(it is after sun shower) 
I need to burn those fats around my waist and make it smaller 
8 weeks out 

I will add albuterol eod 12-14 mg and fasted cardio eod

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Another refeed again , i just can't starve for 15 days or so , but my weight is droppin so whats the difference? 76.5kg today 7 weeks out

----------


## MR-FQ320

What is your target weight ? 
Why not more refeeds ?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> What is your target weight ? Why not more refeeds ?


75kg on stage 
I'm having 1 day a week ,i wanted to drop my refeeds but i realized nothing would remain of my muscles with that dose of gear. I just dropped anadrol this week and i'm losing weight

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Some other poses

----------


## mussina123

How are you feeling, physically and mentally at this point in prep ?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> How are you feeling, physically and mentally at this point in prep ?


 pretty good , energy is ok , i just crave some foods but it is ok i can have them on my refeed day . Motivation is at a good level that's my drive for continuing my diet and training 

I also added creatine i think it is a good supplement for energy and lifting heavy while you diet i also gained about 1 kg on it

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

5 weeks out 

My waist keeps getting smaller but fat around belly button is so stubborn. Weighing 76

----------


## davidtheman100

> 5 weeks out 
> 
> My waist keeps getting smaller but fat around belly button is so stubborn. Weighing 76


Looking good man..Without diuretic many people will come in with some stubborn fat although low bf%

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Looking good man..Without diuretic many people will come in with some stubborn fat although low bf%


 i'm putting my faith in those last 2 weeks . Gonna re use adrol with ed letro. I can feel my belly fat is so low cuz when i'm injecting hcg i can feel the needle and solution under my fingers (grabbing the skin) and there is also pain which was non existence 3-2 weeks ago

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Today no pump 5 weeks out(those last pics were yesterday's)

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

There is a show in ten days and i want to participate in it , it is a local show , but my main goal is state show which is in 30 days or so . 
In these past 2-3 days i ate out of diet , some high calorie foods . I think i lost my mind haha.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Contest week high reps no legs , ai dosage daily , 50mg oxy daily . No carbs . Pulls and pushes routine

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Dammit i'm losing weight rapidly in this week cuz of the letro and really tight diet , right now i'm carb loading easing into it not anything crazy, reducing water consumption it is still high but lower than past days , two days out of the local show and 29 days out of state show . Right now i'm 74 kg

----------


## NACH3

Your looking solid - don't take this the wrong way - last cycle you did(it seemed your chest was more full - wider w/more depth) it May just be the lighting or that your flexing a lil(maybe more water than now also - I'm sure) still good depth! 

Good symmetry - your bis(peaks and two heads are separating  :Wink:  nice! If you still have a month for your big show - your looking on track -

Best of luck in this upcoming show!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Keep pushing Bro...you are on the right track, i always recommend cheat meal until 2 weeks out and then they are cut out...i mean there are always cases where we drop it sooner but not to often...

As for filling out, have a look at my posts also a lot of good info from Metal on that subject, to make a personalize carb / fat load takes a long time and time is not what i got...LOL....family life, my website, kids and work keep me very busy...

But all the info is here in the threads we all posted, i am sure you can find what you need, just got to do little bit of leg work...

Good luck Bro!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Keep pushing Bro...you are on the right track, i always recommend cheat meal until 2 weeks out and then they are cut out...i mean there are always cases where we drop it sooner but not to often... As for filling out, have a look at my posts also a lot of good info from Metal on that subject, to make a personalize carb / fat load takes a long time and time is not what i got...LOL....family life, my website, kids and work keep me very busy... But all the info is here in the threads we all posted, i am sure you can find what you need, just got to do little bit of leg work... Good luck Bro!


 i read other threads and i'm gonna sh!tload like you suggested and i'm using dyazide cuz metal recommended it , in about 1 hour there is the weighing ceremony or whatever they call it, wish me luck .
---



> Your looking solid - don't take this the wrong way - last cycle you did(it seemed your chest was more full - wider w/more depth) it May just be the lighting or that your flexing a lil(maybe more water than now also - I'm sure) still good depth! Good symmetry - your bis(peaks and two heads are separating  nice! If you still have a month for your big show - your looking on track - Best of luck in this upcoming show!!


 thank you bro , well last cycle i was heavier and i was not on a keto diet , maybe thats the reason . Yes i got one month for the big show but dammit i saw other guys on their instagram they look like pros , i swear to god if iran was in good terms with usa we had so many pros here. 

--
This was yesterday , no pump

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Good luck.
Looking lean.

----------


## NACH3

> i read other threads and i'm gonna sh!tload like you suggested and i'm using dyazide cuz metal recommended it , in about 1 hour there is the weighing ceremony or whatever they call it, wish me luck .
> ---
> thank you bro , well last cycle i was heavier and i was not on a keto diet , maybe thats the reason . Yes i got one month for the big show but dammit i saw other guys on their instagram they look like pros , i swear to god if iran was in good terms with usa we had so many pros here. 
> 
> --
> This was yesterday , no pump


Nice - I think it was the lighting - it looked fuller - and I figured you were heavier! I remember saying you looked a lot heavier then you were.... 

Best of luck!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good luck Bro!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Nice - I think it was the lighting - it looked fuller - and I figured you were heavier! I remember saying you looked a lot heavier then you were.... Best of luck!


 oh yes i know which pic you're talking about , that is bcuz it was in the gym after a chest session  :Big Grin:  
---

Thanks guys , my number for the show is 8 , i'm gonna use dream tan there is no other option here lol( idunno if its good or bad) i'm done with my carb and fat loading , i'm getting my first coat right now, the show is in 4 hours

----------


## Joco71

Good luck man hope you get it done. Let us know how it went.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Hey guys , the show is over i did not place , there were too many good guys and my tan was not good , it was my first time i should have got my first coat the night before cuz it did get darker after hours and i was not dark enough om stage . I forgot smiling dammit , i looked really angry cuz i was.
when i stepped on the stage my tan was streaming down my arms , i was sweating i am big sweater and add the stress of the first time being on stage lol . All in all it was good , i did not go for placing and it was my 8th week of prep and my gear is also really simple.

----------


## itsmybody

Mad props for competing! That first show I have heard is a doozy and a big learning experience. Honestly you already won within and that is what you need to focus on. Now you are able to move forward, use the lessons learned and each time you will get better and better. That's how it works. Congrats to you on making that first step! After all at the end of the day your only competition is you!!!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Congrats Bro...like comment above you did the work, you stepped up there and go tit done...good for you Bro...i am happy for you and that you have learned something from this experience is invaluable. 

You do look angry in the one pic, probably thats the way i look when up on stage....LOL...next time you will be more relaxed, with better color and improvements to show...you will kill it next time Bro!

Congrats again!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Congrats Bro...like comment above you did the work, you stepped up there and go tit done...good for you Bro...i am happy for you and that you have learned something from this experience is invaluable. You do look angry in the one pic, probably thats the way i look when up on stage....LOL...next time you will be more relaxed, with better color and improvements to show...you will kill it next time Bro! Congrats again!


 -- 


> Mad props for competing! That first show I have heard is a doozy and a big learning experience. Honestly you already won within and that is what you need to focus on. Now you are able to move forward, use the lessons learned and each time you will get better and better. That's how it works. Congrats to you on making that first step! After all at the end of the day your only competition is you!!!!


 Thank you guys for the kind words . I'm happy b cuz this is my best shape ever, though it's not good enough for competing but i just wanted to gain some knowledge and some exp . And for the big show i decided to leave the keto diet and go with carb cycling. 
--
Yesterd day and after the show i had a really big cheat day , ice creams and chips and felafels , i'm right back 77 kgs. And no more deca from now on.

----------


## NACH3

> oh yes i know which pic you're talking about , that is bcuz it was in the gym after a chest session  
> ---
> 
> Thanks guys , my number for the show is 8 , i'm gonna use dream tan there is no other option here lol( idunno if its good or bad) i'm done with my carb and fat loading , i'm getting my first coat right now, the show is in 4 hours


That's it  :Wink:  - 

Congrats brother - getting up there is the part no one wants to do - kudos to you for everything you've done! It's valuable knowledge for your bigger show, again congrats!!

You say no more deca - what about NPP? That made me strong and lean(w/prop)

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> That's it  - Congrats brother - getting up there is the part no one wants to do - kudos to you for everything you've done! It's valuable knowledge for your bigger show, again congrats!! You say no more deca - what about NPP? That made me strong and lean(w/prop)


Tnx bro. 
We don't have pharm grade npp here , they don't make them anymore. I'm just gonna stick to test e . If i was to use ugl gear, i would go with tren , but i don't have a guy lol. Actually i didn't want to spend much for my first prep no gh and no tren or mast cuz i know i'm small i need to bulk and gain at least 8 kgs and then maybe have chance for trophies and placing.

----------


## Joco71

Great job man you should be proud its a very tough thing to do.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Dammit i did a injection of 250mg test with no vitamin e , the pip is so bad. 
17 days out . Very hungry all the time

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Dammit i did a injection of 250mg test with no vitamin e , the pip is so bad. 17 days out . Very hungry all the time


You're doing another show ?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> You're doing another show ?


Yes , actually this show was main goal. The other one came up , that was 8weeks of prep,

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Yes , actually this show was main goal. The other one came up , that was 8weeks of prep,


Ahh right ok, what changes are you going to make if any ?

----------


## MR-FQ320

I just wanna know how you get your waist so thin

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> I just wanna know how you get your waist so thin


Just diet, not much cardio . I got lazy i think. Fat burning stopped since a certain point i think, but i got veins in my lower parts which i could have dreamed them. Never imagined i could have visibile veins in my quads and in the shin area. 



---
I stopped the diet i decided to let go , i know it is so close to the show , but my wisdom tooth are killing me 3 of them needs surgery, i'm gonna remove them tomorrow.another thing is i did not place at a local show so any chances at the state show i don't think so. Yes i did not went for a trophy or placing but i did experienced the backstage and some of the contest prep diet . 

I'm small , i need to get to 90 kgs so i need 10 kgs , i need to bulk and i was so tired of the diet i was losing it lol. 


Thank you guys for the support , i'm gonna get bigger .

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

I'm loving this after show anabolic rebound it is awesome it's like everything that i eat get absorbed by the body like there is a void in it. Gaining an gaining but no visible fat, veins popin.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

I'm sitting at 84kgs . That's my heaviest weight , after my first cycle i was 80, but never this heavy. I still have visible abs. I'm in pct right now

----------

